# Reconditioned Minn Kota Terrova



## The Foreigner (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey folks,

finally saved up the dosh for a new trolling motor. Looking at a reconditioned Terrova which comes with factory one year warranty.

Before I pull the trigger, has anyone had any experience, good or bad, with the reconditioned units. The one year factory warranty puts me in mind to buy it, but just wanted to check with you all first.  

Thanks

matt


----------



## chad smith (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you getting it from Marine specialty house?
If its a reconditioned one from an authorized dealer then its got all new parts!
I'd jump on it especially if its less then a new terrova!!
Those things are awsome!!


----------



## mlhare (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a powerdrive v2 w/ipilot reconditioned with the warranty.  Stopped working within a week.  Took it to the guy at marine specialty house in riverdale.  Cost was zero to fix and it hasn't missed a beat since.  Had it two years now.  As long as you get the one year factory warranty with it, you should be good.


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Feb 12, 2013)

I would not hesitate if it is a little less. My Terrovas are the best motors I have ever owned.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 12, 2013)

I have used factory reconditioned Minn Kota Maxums on my boats for years.  Never any issues with them and saved a lot of money in the process.

If its a Minn Kota factory reconditioned motor, I would not hesitate to use it. 

I have purchased mine from Fosters in Louisiana.


----------



## Squirrel29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Where can you get a reconditioned trollingmotor at.


----------



## suuntov (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Matt, I bought my Terrova on Craigslist...dont know if it was bought new or reconditioned and would do it again in a heartbeat...i love that thing....worth every penny and I've had no issues so far. I hope you can find one for a good deal.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 13, 2013)

jgarrowood said:


> Where can you get a reconditioned trollingmotor at.



There is a shop in Lousianna that I have dealt with for many years on Minn Kota parts and products.  They will get you a factory reconditioned Minn Kota.

Call Joshua at Fosters.  And I warn you.  These guys are cajuns.   LOL



FOSTER'S TROLLING MOTOR REPAIR

2634 PRIVATEER BLVD
Barataria, LA 70036
(504) 439-2693


----------



## piscator (Feb 13, 2013)

*Moodeals.com*

Go to Moodeals.com. They sell new Terrovas. Probably cheaper than reconditioned.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 13, 2013)

piscator said:


> Go to Moodeals.com. They sell new Terrovas. Probably cheaper than reconditioned.



Just gone to Moodeals.com and you were right -they were selling new for cheaper than recon'd. However, did a search for reviews on them and it seems the customers have nothing but trouble. Will stay clear. 

Shame, their prices were good, but if it seems to good to be true ...


----------



## gary b (Feb 13, 2013)

I just purchased a, minn Kota riptide ,Factory reconditioned on eBay save about 200. The dealer I bought from said they purchase up to400 at a time from mk. Mk fixes them in factory it could be as simple as an upgraded switch. I wanted ipilot but low on $ at the price I got I can put the ipilot upgrade on in a couple of months for the same price as if I just bought the ipolit


----------



## gary b (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahlstrand Marine


----------



## gary b (Feb 13, 2013)

Just went to moo deals they were over $100 more than what I paid.I'm not putting mine on until after the kids school break next week. I hope every thing goes well.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 13, 2013)

Good job Gary. Glad you found one.


----------



## The Foreigner (Feb 14, 2013)

WELL I DID IT!! Can't wait for my new toy. 

2012 Recon'd Terrova 55, ipilot etc...


----------



## striper sniper (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive had a terrova for 3 yrs now. I fish alot and it has never gave a minutes trouble. I even rammed it into a dock one time.


----------



## suuntov (Feb 16, 2013)

The Foreigner said:


> WELL I DID IT!! Can't wait for my new toy.
> 
> 2012 Recon'd Terrova 55, ipilot etc...



Oh yea!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 17, 2013)

Where did you end up purchasing it?


----------

